# Had My First Puker and it was Awful



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

The other day it finally happened. I’m driving a pax thru a busy downtown area and hear “pull over, quick!”. Less than 10 seconds later we were stopped on the side of the road, but it was too late. Every part of the back-passenger side was covered, including the window, door, seat, floor, and on the pax themselves. They also had a miniature poodle on their lap which no doubt would need more of a spa day than usual.

I was caught totally unprepared since it was around noon on a weekday. Less than an hour later I was at home furiously scrubbing the disgusting mess. Over the next two days the smell simply refused to die, which really sucked because I was hoping to cash in on the holiday and had to regularly stop to spray air freshener and clean more. I’ve decided that next time I need a cleanup kit at the ready to tackle it the second it fountains out.


Here’s what I’m thinking:


· Puke bag in a nearby location (first line of defense)

· Disposable rubber gloves

· Disposable wet wipes i.e. Clorox

· Wet dry vac, battery powered (need advice on which one)

· Upholstery cleaner with a scrubber head

· Microfiber towels

· Spray air freshener

· Garbage bag 


Thoughts?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Should have set the poodle loose!


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

My thought is **** Uber if you value your vehicle or self worth at all.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

56sav said:


> Here's what I'm thinking:
> 
> · Puke bag in a nearby location (first line of defense)
> 
> ...


1. Agree
2. Agree
3. Agree but watch the Clorox ones. Bleaches fabrics.
4. Battery vac won't cut it. Need a shop vac. Means a trip home or self serve car wash. Soak with cleaner, vac. Repeat.
5. Agree
6. Agree
7. Agree
8. See #4. You have these at home.

My one experience. Immediately documented it to Uber. Then to Wally World for cleaning supplies. Then home. Meantime it starts to dry. Next time. Immediately document, then soak with upholstery cleaner. Head home or car wash and do the rest.

Mine happened around 1AM. Finished cleaning around 3AM. Before I finished got credited with $150.


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> 1. Agree
> 2. Agree
> 3. Agree but watch the Clorox ones. Bleaches fabrics.
> 4. Battery vac won't cut it. Need a shop vac. Means a trip home or self serve car wash. Soak with cleaner, vac. Repeat.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I'm going to just soak it with cleaner from the getgo then head for a shop vac.

And to the haters, I'm going to resist posting my ride receipts out of respect for other drivers, although I do realize the most other areas of the US pay very little, so I _can _see where you're coming from.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

56sav said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'm going to just soak it with cleaner from the getgo then head for a shop vac.
> 
> And to the haters, I'm going to resist posting my ride receipts out of respect for other drivers, although I do realize the most other areas of the US pay very little, so I _can _see where you're coming from.


That smell of puke will always be there no matter what your pay receipts say lol


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

56sav said:


> Every part of the back-passenger side was covered


Left out most important part. Did you report and get paid?


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Left out most important part. Did you report and get paid?


Yes, got a $150 cleaning fee and $40 tip from the passenger.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Please provide pictures.
Need to analyze further.


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Please provide pictures.
> Need to analyze further.


I'll PM some if you want, just be forewarned it's ugly!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Step #1 Take picture for cleanup fee
step#2 IMMEDIATELY head to the nearest car wash use their vacuum. (Strong and it's not yours) vacuum every filthy chunk up.
step#3 Pour disenfectant on the areas to kill the lingering bacteria. (or it will smell for a long time)
step#4 Woolite carpet and upholstery cleaner for Pet Stains on affected area.

Works well and quickly. Back on the road in an hour.

DISCLAIMER: This is what I have been told. I've never actually had a puker yet in a year and 1500+ rides. Knock on wood I am very guarded and either don't take anyone who looks like they might puke or make them hold vomit bags, and if I hear the window go down I warp speed to the shoulder. I've had them puke outside the car on the shoulder of the road but not in my car yet.

In the car I keep vomit bags. In my trunk I keep my "vomit rescue bag" Quarters for vacuum, hydrogen peroxide, woolite, rubber gloves. I hope to never use it but realize the danger is real. Noon on a weekday may have caught me off guard.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

56sav said:


> I'll PM some if you want, just be forewarned it's ugly!


nah man.
Just post here.

Trust me, your pics wont be the first puke pics here.

We've all been through it. We share our good times and our bad times.

POST THEM!


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

guffy515255 said:


> That smell of puke will always be there no matter what your pay receipts say lol


Nope. Never had a seconds problem with smell after clean up.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> nah man.
> Just post here.
> 
> Trust me, your pics wont be the first puke pics here.
> ...


Good Times Bad Times, you know Ive had my share. Running around, every puker in town. Putting me down, for picking up my fares.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

56sav said:


> The other day it finally happened. I'm driving a pax thru a busy downtown area and hear "pull over, quick!". Less than 10 seconds later we were stopped on the side of the road, but it was too late. Every part of the back-passenger side was covered, including the window, door, seat, floor, and on the pax themselves. They also had a miniature poodle on their lap which no doubt would need more of a spa day than usual.
> 
> I was caught totally unprepared since it was around noon on a weekday. Less than an hour later I was at home furiously scrubbing the disgusting mess. Over the next two days the smell simply refused to die, which really sucked because I was hoping to cash in on the holiday and had to regularly stop to spray air freshener and clean more. I've decided that next time I need a cleanup kit at the ready to tackle it the second it fountains out.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You're now officially an "Uber Pro" - diamond level!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Baking soda heavily applied and patted in really helps with the smell


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pucker?
I had a pucker just yesterday.

The light had just turned green, I looked over my left shoulder and hit the gas as I looked to the right. A fire truck, red lights swirling, siren screaming and moving at about 50 mph missed my front bumper by three inches.

I puckered up so much that my butthole suctioned on the seat like an added seat belt. Took me a few seconds to relax enough to be able to get out of the car.

Prollly shouldn't have been rocking out to 'Stairway to Heaven' quite so loud. 
Oh well, _almost _found my own stairway to heaven ...


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

56sav said:


> The other day it finally happened. I'm driving a pax thru a busy downtown area and hear "pull over, quick!". Less than 10 seconds later we were stopped on the side of the road, but it was too late. Every part of the back-passenger side was covered, including the window, door, seat, floor, and on the pax themselves. They also had a miniature poodle on their lap which no doubt would need more of a spa day than usual.
> 
> I was caught totally unprepared since it was around noon on a weekday. Less than an hour later I was at home furiously scrubbing the disgusting mess. Over the next two days the smell simply refused to die, which really sucked because I was hoping to cash in on the holiday and had to regularly stop to spray air freshener and clean more. I've decided that next time I need a cleanup kit at the ready to tackle it the second it fountains out.
> 
> ...


It's easy and better cherry pick riders, destination and work in daytime only.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TDR said:


> It's easy and better cherry pick riders, destination and work in daytime only.


Yes!
You should all go drive in the daytime only!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The reason the smell won't go away completely is partly due to vomit going down into window cracks. Good luck with that one.

See my Article on 5 things every driver needs. Vomit bags is on the list.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/five-necessary-things-for-all-ride-hailing-drivers.292274/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Poodles were originally bred to hunt.
Their hair makes them bouyant.
They fit down rabbit holes.

European Aristocrats had little to no table ware.
Ate with their hands.
Thus the beginning of the " LAP DOG"

The worlds FIRST SELF CLEANING NAPKIN !

So the Poodle fulfilled the Job he was Created to do !

( should have turned him loose.)

Or wiped floor with him . . .

For the REST OF YOUR LIFE
you will never shop new car interiors
Without considering bodily fluids.

You are now ALTERED PSYCHOLOGICALLY FOR LIFE.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

56sav said:


> Thoughts?


Know the signs of a puker.

1) pale face
2) eyes kept closed while driving
3) wanting to open the window for fresh air
4) burping or regeritating sounds
5) silence until the dreaded "quick, pull over."


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

56sav said:


> The other day it finally happened. I'm driving a pax thru a busy downtown area and hear "pull over, quick!". Less than 10 seconds later we were stopped on the side of the road, but it was too late. Every part of the back-passenger side was covered, including the window, door, seat, floor, and on the pax themselves. They also had a miniature poodle on their lap which no doubt would need more of a spa day than usual.
> 
> I was caught totally unprepared since it was around noon on a weekday. Less than an hour later I was at home furiously scrubbing the disgusting mess. Over the next two days the smell simply refused to die, which really sucked because I was hoping to cash in on the holiday and had to regularly stop to spray air freshener and clean more. I've decided that next time I need a cleanup kit at the ready to tackle it the second it fountains out.
> 
> ...


Take a shit in the glove box to mask the puke smell


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

No worries, the second time is easier and third is best


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jerryk2 said:


> Take a shit in the glove box to mask the puke smell


Now that's some funny shit, or is it serious shit?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

56sav said:


> Yes, got a $150 cleaning fee and $40 tip from the passenger.


Still not wroth it.

A professional detailing is more than that.


----------



## AlasKador (Oct 23, 2018)

Had my first one last week.... It wasn't so bad. Or maybe I was just lucky.
First things first.... I have old towels covering my floor, then use old floor mats on top of these towels.
I figured if someone was to puke, It will be on old floor mats from my previous vehicle.
I have disposable gloves, clorox wipes, garbage bags and Lysol spray readily available.

10 minutes into our ride, this dude without warning just started to make this disgusting sound.
Looked behind and there he was, puking to his heart's delight.
I pulled over to the very next gas station and got out of the car to take photos of his mess.
He thought I was going to end the trip and let him out.
He immediately offered to give me $100 cash to tke him home.
Of course, I grabbed his $100 righ away.
Got to his house and he felt really bad about what he'd done.
He said he's a decent man and has never done this before.
I told him I'm done for the night since I will not pick up any more fares for the night because of his stunt.
He really felt bad and gave me another $40 cash out of his pocket. He said that's all he have left.
I told him that still will not compensate me for my loss for that night.
He gave me his phone and told me to tip myself on the app since he doesnt know how.
This uber ride would only allow him to tip a max of $28 for this ride. That's alright, I took it.
Then he offered to write me a check because he didnt have any more cash and he knows I'm pissed.
He wrote me a check for another $200 and I told him that should at least make up for his stunt.

Then today, I see that UBER credited my acct for $150 cleaning fee.
All in all, I netted $518 for his mess.

Btw, I spent $2.50 in quarters at the self serve car wash to hose down his puke from my old, worn out floor mats....


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

Some funny replies here...I'm going to try the cleaner when it comes back in stock on Amazon. I didn't think of inside the window, so maybe need to spray some alcohol down there? Hope it won't mess up my window tint.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

56sav said:


> Some funny replies here...I'm going to try the cleaner when it comes back in stock on Amazon. I didn't think of inside the window, so maybe need to spray some alcohol down there? Hope it won't mess up my window tint.


Alcohol WILL mess up your tint. It will remove, or soften the glue that holds it on the glass.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I had a pucker just yesterday.


I had a bad one of those a while back. How bad was it? So bad that I remember it vividly, and it was more than 8 years ago.

I was on the freeway in the early afternoon, driving home from work in my Explorer. I looked away for a short time, then looked back and saw traffic at a standstill in front of me.

I realized quickly that I couldn't stop in time. I wrenched the wheel over, got into the next lane, and still am amazed that I missed the car immediately in front of me. Had to be by a foot _at the most_.

I fishtailed that Explorer (!!) at least four or five times in the next lane until I got it under control.

Needless to say, I was kind of skittish driving the rest of the way home. I still shudder to think about what could have happened. It would have been an awful wreck if I'd hit that car, maybe a fatality accident. I would have been going AT LEAST 45 mph at the time of the impact.

It's still a tough one to think about.

Christine


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> It's still a tough one to think about.
> 
> Christine


We come within inches of death every day.
99% of the time we don't even know it.
Life is fragile, and very temporary. (Unless you are under 25 - then you are indestructible.)
I've been lucky.
As have we all.

Explorers are easy to flip over (I own one, and it even says so in the owners manual).
It takes a skilled driver to prevent it from doing so in a situation like that.
Congrats.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Explorers are easy to flip over
> ...
> It takes a skilled driver to prevent it from doing so in a situation like that.
> Congrats.


Thanks! Yeah, I knew that when I bought it used. That's why I figured it was relevant enough to include that.

I think if it had been a somewhat earlier model without the "stability" controls, I'd have probably rolled it. And maybe died, or at least spent some time in the hospital. (It was a 2000 Limited model that I bought from a girlfriend of mine.)

A guy who's a friend from college rolled his Porsche on a racetrack and spent a couple of months in the hospital. His descendents have persuaded him not to race any more.

You are very right that life is fragile. I used to work in a refinery. Death is constantly inches away when you're out in one of the operating units.

Christine


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

guffy515255 said:


> That smell of puke will always be there no matter what your pay receipts say lol


Yup puke is like car getting raped, never goes away.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

x100 said:


> Yup puke is like car getting raped, never goes away.


That may be true, but I'd much rather be puked on than raped.

Christine


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ OK but we're talking cars and puke.

I had a situation where a super short lady who was like the height of front of my van was crossing the street and somehow was right in front of my car and I had missed her at the stop sign. I don't know how I didn't move the car but it was a miracle.

Even if I hit her I wouldn't know what I hit and normally guys keep on going thinking it's a box or something stuck underneath.

Now puke-worthy but very alarming.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

x100 said:


> OK but we're talking cars and puke.


Hey, you brought it up. LOL


x100 said:


> a super short lady who was like the height of front of my van was crossing the street and somehow was right in front of my car and I had missed her at the stop sign.


I have gotten more and more concerned lately about the carelessness of pedestrians. It's almost every day now that someone walks in front of me in a parking lot without even looking. :O

Christine


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

If you have room, a 1-gal. Shopvac is a good investment, and you can buy an inverter to turn your 12v tap into 110v.

Preemptively, scotch guard spray for carpet and any cloth seats, and armorall for plastic surfaces. If you have leather, it pays to treat that with a good conditioner once a month or more.


----------



## Jmystro (Aug 23, 2018)

*Vacuum*
ThisWorx has great Amazon reviews

*Spray Cleaner*
Ultima Antimicrobial Interior Shampoo Gel

It has a nice clean scent


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> You are very right that life is fragile. I used to work in a refinery. Death is constantly inches away when you're out in one of the operating units.
> 
> Christine


Holey smokes, that's the truth.
I worked as a Cost Accountant, Real Time during a turn around at the Exxon's Benicia Refinery.

My office trailer was right down in the processing plant, about 100 yds from the Hydro Cracker.
Tick, tick, tick. The HC is a freakin bomb. A semi controlled chemical reaction.

We were taught that if the toxic alarm went off to lock all the doors in the trailer and pay no attention to the men banging on the door and begging for entry. If you open the door you all die. If you don't - only they die. Raw.

About half way thru turn around the fire alarm went off. We didn't blow up, so I went to the area where the alarm was. The firemen were hosing blood offa the cement into a drain. Someone dropped a six foot length of four inch pipe from 50 feet up and it hit a guy on the ground - end first. Drove his hard hat right down between his shoulder blades.
A suit from the office was standing there talking to the foreman. "That's too bad - how soon can you replace him." Same sentence.

Every minute that plant is not puking out product is hundreds of thousands of dollars. 
We all knew the risks, and were handsomely paid for them.

When it was over my boss told me to keep my hard hat for "next time." I told him to take the hat, and don't call me. I was serious too.

I saw the budget for the turn around. Deaths and serious injury were on the budget. We only lost three men and an arm in those two months. Not bad.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I hear you loud and clear. I worked for Mobil Torrance for six years in three different departments.



UberBastid said:


> My office trailer was right down in the processing plant, about 100 yds from the Hydro Cracker.


Fortunately, they don't do that any more, not anywhere in the refining business. BP Texas City disaster is why. About 15 or 18 people died in a meeting in an office trailer right next to the Isomerization unit, when there was a screwup during the unit restart after a turnaround.

The industry got the message on that one. And there are API standards for the location of occupied buildings, either temporary or permanent ones. Temporary means that office trailer you were located in.

Just an FYI, Exxon sold Benicia as part of an agreement with the feds to allow them to take over (er, "merge with") Mobil in the late 1990s. I made some real money on the Mobil stock I had in my 401k plan at the time.

I haven't been in the Benecia refinery, but a bunch of years ago, I had occasion to spend a few days in Shell Martinez nearby.

Christine


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

56sav said:


> The other day it finally happened. I'm driving a pax thru a busy downtown area and hear "pull over, quick!". Less than 10 seconds later we were stopped on the side of the road, but it was too late. Every part of the back-passenger side was covered, including the window, door, seat, floor, and on the pax themselves. They also had a miniature poodle on their lap which no doubt would need more of a spa day than usual.
> 
> I was caught totally unprepared since it was around noon on a weekday. Less than an hour later I was at home furiously scrubbing the disgusting mess. Over the next two days the smell simply refused to die, which really sucked because I was hoping to cash in on the holiday and had to regularly stop to spray air freshener and clean more. I've decided that next time I need a cleanup kit at the ready to tackle it the second it fountains out.
> 
> ...


My little cig lighter plugged wet dry vac was around $15 if I remember correctly. I got it at walgreens but was discontinued. But was labeled from "Shraper Image" No battery and made for a car.

So sorry you went threw that!



Cableguynoe said:


> Please provide pictures.
> Need to analyze further.


Your a sick, sick man!

Always enjoyed that about ya, CG.

vac;


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

56sav said:


> Some funny replies here...I'm going to try the cleaner when it comes back in stock on Amazon. I didn't think of inside the window, so maybe need to spray some alcohol down there? Hope it won't mess up my window tint.


Or take it apart. The inside panel should pop off, do a Youtube search of your car's make, model and year and "window assembly repair" to see someone taking the upholstery panel off.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> That may be true, but I'd much rather be puked on than raped.
> 
> Christine


Puking on a would be rapist is supposed to be a good way to stop the rape.

I guess erections don't like puke.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Puking on a would be rapist is supposed to be a good way to stop the rape.


That's a new one. I haven't heard of that approach before.

I've heard lots of creative ideas. Most of which are nonsense. I'm not going to pass judgement on this one, one way or the other. I'll leave that for others to decide for themselves.

C


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Puking on a would be rapist is supposed to be a good way to stop the rape.
> 
> I guess erections don't like puke.


depends what you ate


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> depends what you ate


Yeah really.

Unless you've somehow consumed a tremendous amount of saltpeter, I'm doubtful this one would be helpful.

C


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah really.
> 
> Unless you've somehow consumed a tremendous amount of saltpeter, I'm doubtful this one would be helpful.
> 
> C


LOL Brings back old memories of my Army days. They used to spike our food with saltpeter... to prevent "war babies". Damn if it didn't work.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Next time forgo all the cleaning supplies and tips, simply do not drive drunks...


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Next time forgo all the cleaning supplies and tips, simply do not drive drunks...


Difficult to do when working weekend bar closings but I've implemented a policy that has suited me well so far. If you can't make it to my car on your own accord, you're not getting in. If it's a group of 4 & 1 is bent, I'll offer to take the 3 but not the 4th. The group typically sticks together & will get another ride.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Zap said:


> Difficult to do when working weekend bar closings but I've implemented a policy that has suited me well so far. If you can't make it to my car on your own accord, you're not getting in. If it's a group of 4 & 1 is bent, I'll offer to take the 3 but not the 4th. The group typically sticks together & will get another ride.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/say-no-to-uberdrunks.48390/

I didn't say, _people who have been drinking. _I drove bar close for 3 years (every Friday & Saturday night until 3am). Never had someone puke inside my car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

56sav said:


> Thoughts?


I'm glad the poodle copped its fair share of the puke.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/say-no-to-uberdrunks.48390/
> 
> I didn't say, _people who have been drinking. _I drove bar close for 3 years (every Friday & Saturday night until 3am). Never had someone puke inside my car.


LOL Drunks as in drunkards. LOL Well, that's more than half the population of the city! LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Now that's some funny shit, or is it serious shit?


Why not ?
Your New car
Has Already become
A PUBLIC TOILET.
for pennies a mile.



UberBastid said:


> We come within inches of death every day.
> 99% of the time we don't even know it.
> Life is fragile, and very temporary. (Unless you are under 25 - then you are indestructible.)
> I've been lucky.
> ...


You are indestructable . . .
Until you carry the first half dozen coffins of your young strong friends.

Then the Realization of Permanence settles in.

The Reward for Surviving ?
Last one Standing.
Alone.

So Anger & Please as many as you can.
No one is Remembered albeit briefly for mediocrity.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Why not ?
> You are indestructable . . .
> Until you carry the first half dozen coffins of your young strong friends.
> Last one Standing.
> Alone.


I have told my doctor more than once, that "It's not the year of manufacture doc, its the mileage. And my body has many miles of hard roads behind it. Been rode hard and put away wet too many times. The wear is showing, not the age."
A three year old car with 300k on it is worn out. Young - but worn out.

Turn around is prolly the most dangerous time in the plant. When liquids stop moving around, pockets of gas forms. I made it a point to NOT be at work on the day of "oil in", (when they restarted the processing plant). 
And, there was a 'critical injury' the day of oil in. A pocket of water formed in a low spot in a 12 inch pipe that carried live steam. When the temp rose as it heated back up, it exploded. I can't imagine a worse burn than live steam. Ugh.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I have told my doctor more than once, that "It's not the year of manufacture doc, its the mileage. And my body has many miles of hard roads behind it. Been rode hard and put away wet too many times. The wear is showing, not the age."
> A three year old car with 300k on it is worn out. Young - but worn out.
> 
> Turn around is prolly the most dangerous time in the plant. When liquids stop moving around, pockets of gas forms. I made it a point to NOT be at work on the day of "oil in", (when they restarted the processing plant).
> And, there was a 'critical injury' the day of oil in. A pocket of water formed in a low spot in a 12 inch pipe that carried live steam. When the temp rose as it heated back up, it exploded. I can't imagine a worse burn than live steam. Ugh.


Ive done many plant death marches.
14 hour days
7 days a week.
With g.f. who just HAD to go out every weekend till 3 am
Report to work by 6 am.
No day to catch up for rest.

It is why i take a year or 2 off every few years.
Retirement is Wasted on the Old.
I Retire Frequently.
When 1/2 the people your age on the job, have had artificial knee & hip replacements . . . you Realize the choice is right



UberBastid said:


> I have told my doctor more than once, that "It's not the year of manufacture doc, its the mileage. And my body has many miles of hard roads behind it. Been rode hard and put away wet too many times. The wear is showing, not the age."
> A three year old car with 300k on it is worn out. Young - but worn out.
> 
> Turn around is prolly the most dangerous time in the plant. When liquids stop moving around, pockets of gas forms. I made it a point to NOT be at work on the day of "oil in", (when they restarted the processing plant).
> And, there was a 'critical injury' the day of oil in. A pocket of water formed in a low spot in a 12 inch pipe that carried live steam. When the temp rose as it heated back up, it exploded. I can't imagine a worse burn than live steam. Ugh.


That is the Real reason plants require Nomex.
It does not fuse to flesh when burnt.

( high pressure Nitrogen Purge will flush.
Better than lawsuits investigations & rebuild)

Besides being production operator for big oil, i worked shipbuilding for Northrop Grumman and plant construction for Chicago Bridge & Iron.
C.B.I. is one of the Patent Holders for 1 of 2 Cat. Crackers used throughout the world.


----------



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

uhhh!!! i had a puker once and the smell lingered on for weeks!!! only way i was able to quell it completely and once for all was by spending 2 days removing all the seats, the floor carpet, every single trim piece, and rinsing it with water. i saw chunks of puke still left even after i had cleaned it the first time. than i let the parts dry over night and reinstalled them, and than finally the smell was completely gone. spending 2 days for $150 was not worth it!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I have told my doctor more than once, that "It's not the year of manufacture doc, its the mileage. And my body has many miles of hard roads behind it. Been rode hard and put away wet too many times. The wear is showing, not the age."
> A three year old car with 300k on it is worn out. Young - but worn out.
> 
> Turn around is prolly the most dangerous time in the plant. When liquids stop moving around, pockets of gas forms. I made it a point to NOT be at work on the day of "oil in", (when they restarted the processing plant).
> And, there was a 'critical injury' the day of oil in. A pocket of water formed in a low spot in a 12 inch pipe that carried live steam. When the temp rose as it heated back up, it exploded. I can't imagine a worse burn than live steam. Ugh.


The most Dangerous time at a plant
Is Stopping then Restarting a Cat Cracker.

Cat cracking is Alchemy.
( recombining atomic structure)
Chemical Alteration of atomic structure of volatile chemicals using heat & pressure.
Similar to a Hydrogen bomb.
A good cat cracker explosion can break windows over 19 miles away.

I hate plant lock downs. Where i worked, different companies have refineries side by side along the river.
Plant across street about to blow up ?
Fire trucks roll up.
Your plant locks you in and you can not leave.
Fun times . . .

I have also worked L.O.O.P. pipelines offshore and land base facilities when it handled 19 % of our Nations oil.

Strip search , open hood mirrors under vehicle sniffing dogs. Guys in bushes focusing on you with automatic weapons ? More fun times.

( this is why i have certifications and cards that are Supposed to be Required to enter seaports, even to pick up at Cruise ships)( uber has been skirting this Law. Violating Homeland Security)( so have taxi)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yep, hydrocraking is black magic.

I was sitting in the cafeteria once with three guys and a gal that worked in the control room of the HC unit.
I was asking questions about HC tech and one of them said, "We get more than one gallon of product out of one gallon of oil. How can that be anything but magic?"
One said, "and 'control' is an illusion. There is no 'control'. That's why the sign on the door has the word 'CONTROL' in quotations." Didn't know what she meant till the next time I went to the bunker that housed the control room. The sign on the door said, HydroCracker "Control" Room. Never noticed before that the control word was in quotes. Someone's wry sense of humor. But, some truth.

Job only lasted three months, but I made it a point to kiss wifey goodbye and tell her that I love her EVERY time I went to work. And, yea ... 12 to 14 hour days, seven days a week. As time goes on, fatigue sets in and errors are more common. It's where I learned to slow the hell down and think about every single move I made before I made it. Then ... think I'd about it again.

PS: most people don't know that when you see flames and black smoke coming out of one of those flares - THAT is an emergency. A controlled explosion - and usually a big EPA fine. If you see that happening in three or four of them - move away. Far away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yep, hydrocraking is black magic.
> 
> I was sitting in the cafeteria once with three guys and a gal that worked in the control room of the HC unit.
> I was asking questions about HC tech and one of them said, "We get more than one gallon of product out of one gallon of oil. How can that be anything but magic?"
> ...


Catalyst Units are a Chain Reaction.
You can start chain reactions.
You can eventually stop chain reactions.

You can TRY to keep chain reactions within Tolerance Specific Parameters.

You can evacuate & shut valves if the " "Beast" Refuses to be contained.

This is the " Control".

Kind of like " monitoring" the Rising of Bread.
Thankfully, bread usually wont explode.



UberBastid said:


> Yep, hydrocraking is black magic.
> 
> I was sitting in the cafeteria once with three guys and a gal that worked in the control room of the HC unit.
> I was asking questions about HC tech and one of them said, "We get more than one gallon of product out of one gallon of oil. How can that be anything but magic?"
> ...


Lol
100 foot flare flames for days.
Just venting excess product or pressure due to system overload, quality, or shut down of a process system.

All pop off ( pressure safety relief) valves are usually piped to flare or can be redirected to recirculate process. Depending on severity of " event".

I have probably installed and run more process automation ( pneumatic, hydraullic, electronic, level, temperature, pressure control) systems than all of Ubers " techs !
Both on land and at sea.

In the old days the control panels had pneumatic operation. Sometimes using process gas methane. D.O.I./ M.M.S./ D.O.E. prefers compressed air now due to atmospheric venting.
Used to have key wind process charts for pipeline sales.
Now Rosemont electronic computer metering for fluids and gasses passed on to computer and readable & operable from remote locations.

Try having " Surprise" inspection byCoast Guard & Mineral & Mining Services during Same week on a facility you have never set foot on before
( and Discover 1 1/2 years of reports have been left unfilled by Company Operator.)

Pencil Whipping Extraordinaire.
( while other operator completes dog & pony show of facility)

I can build the system
I can bypass the system
I can make it do tricks
Flowing a Million in product a day.
In 70 knott winds
20 foot seas
Driving rain.
Screw Uber.
Screw Illegals.

" Would you like extra cheese on your pizza "

At Uber you can be deactivated.
Not sent to Federal Prison.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Nope. Never had a seconds problem with smell after clean up.


FOR LINGERING ODOURS: Rent a small ozone machine and leave it in your car for 1-2 hours. Will eliminate all the odour.

https://www.wikihow.com/Do-an-Ozone-Shock-Treatment-on-a-Vehicle


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> FOR LINGERING ODOURS: Rent a small ozone machine and leave it in your car for 1-2 hours. Will eliminate all the odour.
> 
> https://www.wikihow.com/Do-an-Ozone-Shock-Treatment-on-a-Vehicle


Think it was you had suggested that before, Kurt? I've been looking into 'em for the last few day and gonna get this one. The reviews on them are great! (I'm a chain smoker)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JAP7388/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

One day i will tell you stories of shoveling radioactive barrium sulfate out of vessels with brass shovels while drenched to the skin in Naptha . . . such a warm feeling till 3 layers of skin peel off.( just like caustic soda burns on a drilling rig, but show up quicker)

I remember when they Started making us wear " Safety Belts".
Used to be excellent at freestyle climbing.



UberBastid said:


> Yep, hydrocraking is black magic.
> 
> I was sitting in the cafeteria once with three guys and a gal that worked in the control room of the HC unit.
> I was asking questions about HC tech and one of them said, "We get more than one gallon of product out of one gallon of oil. How can that be anything but magic?"
> ...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Think it was you had suggested that before, Kurt? I've been looking into 'em for the last few day and gonna get this one. The reviews on them are great! (I'm a chain smoker)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JAP7388/?tag=ubne0c-20


I have worked with OZONE a lot both during my Chemist-Day-Job in a materials research centre, and for a while in the 1990s, I worked with insurance adjusters cleaning up homes with severe smoke damage, and we ALWAYS used a big OZONE machine as the final step before re-painting/carpeting. It worked wonders.

So, yea, just call me Mr. Ozone.

WARNING #1: You do not want to be near by or in your vehicle when the OZONE is doing its thing. Radicalized Oxygen is NOT HEALTHY for humans, and the area should be given time to air out after the machine is switched off.

WARNING #2: Some plastics / fabrics may be affected if the ozone density is too high (discoloring or brittling)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL. "Mr. OZOne." Sounds like a super villain. _Batman vs. Mr. Ozone! new, this fall..._

The way you and other folks are talking about 'em. Might try and do that as a side hustle. Unstank cars. The closest service I can find charges 60 bucks per "treatment"

But that model says it's for much larger. With only one setting, is it correct for unstankifing a car? Should I get a more expensive and/or better one Mr. Ozone? Aside from my smoke stanked vehicle. Really am gonna look further into it as a side hustle to the side hustle which is a 'side from slackin'
)(Snicker


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> WARNING #1: You do not want to be near by or in your vehicle when the OZONE is doing its thing. Radicalized Oxygen is NOT HEALTHY for humans, and the area should be given time to air out after the machine is switched off.
> )


Had a relative that used to do "disaster cleanup". Specialized in that house, or car, where a dead body decomposed for a few weeks in the hot sun before being discovered. The very last step was to use several big ozone generators.
She said that its best not do be around them when they're doing their thing because "they make stink disappear -- you don't want to disappear do ya?"


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Had a relative that used to do "disaster cleanup". Specialized in that house, or car, where a dead body decomposed for a few weeks in the hot sun before being discovered. The very last step was to use several big ozone generators.
> She said that its best not do be around them when they're doing their thing because "they make stink disappear -- you don't want to disappear do ya?"


LoL, UB.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 4, 2017)

56sav said:


> The other day it finally happened. I'm driving a pax thru a busy downtown area and hear "pull over, quick!". Less than 10 seconds later we were stopped on the side of the road, but it was too late. Every part of the back-passenger side was covered, including the window, door, seat, floor, and on the pax themselves. They also had a miniature poodle on their lap which no doubt would need more of a spa day than usual.
> 
> I was caught totally unprepared since it was around noon on a weekday. Less than an hour later I was at home furiously scrubbing the disgusting mess. Over the next two days the smell simply refused to die, which really sucked because I was hoping to cash in on the holiday and had to regularly stop to spray air freshener and clean more. I've decided that next time I need a cleanup kit at the ready to tackle it the second it fountains out.
> 
> ...


The puke smell wasn't gone after I had my car bought in and cleaned. I read that an open bag of coffee grounds and a bowl of white vinegar will absorb smells. I used them both, and let them sit on the back seat overnight. Not sure if one or both worked, but that puke smell was completely gone the next morning and did not return.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I can't imagine a worse burn than live steam.


I can. You've never worked in a plant that made anhydrous hydrofluoric acid (HF).

And then there's phosgene (COCl2), but that may not be technically a burn. Pulmonary edema, which basically means drowning from the fluid buildup inside your lungs.

Turnarounds can be pretty hazardous. So can FCC reversals, which someone else alluded to. I used to have an office across the street from an FCC unit. I looked _up_ at the reactor and regenerator. Now they don't even let people have offices that close.

I've seen a coke drum split. Hot green hydrocarbon gases rising straight up. No ignition source, thankfully.

And then there was the day when a contractor broke an instrument air header and depressured the entire instrument air system in the refinery in a matter of a seconds. If you know about control systems, you know what happened next.

Christine


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

More Horns going off than Gabriel could muster to summon the end of the Earth !
Followed by E.S.D. all systems and pneumatic valves shutting in on everything with popoffs going to flare.

Plants are usually low pressure.
1,400 choke down on wells or bump up with gas compressors.

Plants run damn steam Everywhere.

Offshore with turbine generators we would use hot oil transfer for process heat . like chem electric, glycol reboilers, line heaters etc.

Ive run wells with 20,000 p.s.i. shut in tubing pressure.
For Halliburton run up cement & mud pumps to 35,000 psi fill & hold pressure.

Makes plant pressure seem tame

Should see the size of the S.S.V. for 20,000
S.I.T.P.
We would have pneumatic wing valves.
Pneumatic tubing valves.
( backed by double manuel)
Surface control sub surface safety valves
Sub surface control sub surface safety valves ( storm chokes)
170 platforms toppled for Katrina.
Breaking off casing, tubing, pipelines and platform legs at ocean floor.
Storm chokes got used.
Come in handy when all steel melts to the waterline in fires too. I worked for a company that had that happen. Transformer function light broken by crane on chem electric.
Melted all steel above surface.
I wasnt there for that one.
Then theres the helicopter crashes . . .

Try offloading a boat in high seas !
Fun fun fun.
Crane ball & hook slamming into top of load then springing up 20 feet out of reach. When you do hook jump out of the way. Rough snatch shock load.
Hell of a rodeo


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just for future reference for when this unfortunately comes up again, I just ordered a ozone machine and will report. It'd be great for us if they worked. For my ratings, I know smell is a hit.

The one I'm gonna try (and will post a thread)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079512LHB/?tag=ubne0c-20



tohunt4me said:


> More Horns going off than Gabriel could muster to summon the end of the Earth !
> Followed by E.S.D. all systems and pneumatic valves shutting in on everything with popoffs going to flare.
> 
> Plants are usually low pressure.
> ...


That's fun! Even better. Try climbing a pilot's ladder when the boat your getting off is going up and down 20, 30 feet and the ship your trying to board is dead solid, sitting still. Rough or poorly timed and ya get "thwacked" and crushed by the smaller boat! Big time fun!!!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Then theres the helicopter crashes . . .


The helicopter escape training (HUET) screwed up my sinuses for weeks.

I didn't b****, though. Knowing how to get out of a capsized helicopter out in the middle of the Gulf of Mexico was worth knowing.

Glad I didn't have to use it.

Christine



tohunt4me said:


> Followed by E.S.D. all systems and pneumatic valves shutting in on everything with popoffs going to flare.


Oh yeah. All four flares were maxed out. The length of the flame on top of the two elevated ones was as long as the stick underneath each of them.

I was driving back from lunch when I saw that, and I knew nobody was going to have a good afternoon.

Christine


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

You guys are making me miss sailing for a living! Nothing is as fun as when you could die doing it...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Nothing is as fun as when you could die doing it...


I should probably stick to driving during the day...

C


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Immersion suits are for cold water and are sorta giant head to toe snowmobile suits. You look like a cross between a telitubie and Gumby when wearing one. 

We had a lifeboat drill at the dock in Fla. A local bar had a dock. I suggested we have an emergincy lifeboat/cold weather/ tie up at the bar drill. The Captain's response, and I quote;

"Boy, what the **** is wrong with you?" Then all the officers laughed and we started doing it but the local Coast Guard inspectors boarded for a drug search.

Could you imagine 23 guys dressed like Gumby climbing out of an encapsulated life boat and walking into a dive bar and ordering one beer and 23 straws?


Wut?

LoL, sorry Sav. Is more fun than puke though?

I'll get my coat......


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Immersion suits are for cold water and are sorta giant head to toe snowmobile suits. You look like a cross between a telitubie and Gumby when wearing one.


I saw those!

I didn't have to practice getting into one while treading water, because I wasn't going to the North Sea.

Christine


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

When I first started doing this I scotch guarded my whole back seat and floors with scotch guard. Plastic floor mats, and a few empty paper grocery bags in the back. You never know, I was driving around a few people during the day who drink and get shuttled around. So you also never know if you'll get a puker anytime anywhere.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Penrod Drilling used to have those in every room along with 15 minute oxygen supply to escape smoke from fire.
On a Rowan rig with triple stack bunks
Watertight door leaked letting in carbon monoxide all night from engines. A Schlumberger hand left a box and a geiger counter by my bed.
So i check the box. Radioactive.
So i toss box in hall on other side of asbestos wall . . . take geiger counter down to gally to test cooks stomach.
He cooked popcorn and Always leaned over microwave. Guess what ?
I was doing it as a joke.
Cooks stomach was hotter than the box i tossed out.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> He cooked popcorn and Always leaned over microwave. Guess what ?
> I was doing it as a joke.
> Cooks stomach was hotter than the box i tossed out.


Off topic, but the liner in Microwave Popcorn is a Teflon pre-cursor, perfluorooctanoic acid, which is seriously NOT good for you, not only that, it is a bio-accumulator, so the more microwave pop-corn you eat, the more toxic fluoro-polymer you are storing up in your flesh. I cannot believe in 2018 that Microwave Popcorn Bags have not been banned as a health hazard.

(This from your friendly neighborhood chemist).

Some links for further reading:

http://www.safebee.com/food/case-against-microwave-popcorn

https://blog.aarp.org/2012/03/22/microwave-popcorns-health-problem-its-the-bag-not-the-corn/


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Cooks stomach was hotter than the box i tossed out.


It wasn't from the microwave oven. That can't make you radioactive.

He was getting it from somewhere else. I have no idea where, though.

C


----------



## Grunions (May 25, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Step #1 Take picture for cleanup fee
> step#2 IMMEDIATELY head to the nearest car wash use their vacuum. (Strong and it's not yours) vacuum every filthy chunk up.
> step#3 Pour disenfectant on the areas to kill the lingering bacteria. (or it will smell for a long time)
> step#4 Woolite carpet and upholstery cleaner for Pet Stains on affected area.
> ...


Agreed. If you get a puker, immediately take pictures so you can get the $150. Then head to a gas station and clean it up the best you can using what they have. I took rides after my last round.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

56sav said:


> The other day it finally happened. I'm driving a pax thru a busy downtown area and hear "pull over, quick!". Less than 10 seconds later we were stopped on the side of the road, but it was too late. Every part of the back-passenger side was covered, including the window, door, seat, floor, and on the pax themselves. They also had a miniature poodle on their lap which no doubt would need more of a spa day than usual.
> 
> I was caught totally unprepared since it was around noon on a weekday. Less than an hour later I was at home furiously scrubbing the disgusting mess. Over the next two days the smell simply refused to die, which really sucked because I was hoping to cash in on the holiday and had to regularly stop to spray air freshener and clean more. I've decided that next time I need a cleanup kit at the ready to tackle it the second it fountains out.
> 
> ...


Vinegar gets out any smell. I took mine to a professional cleaner and it was ready in an hour


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

56sav said:


> The other day it finally happened. I'm driving a pax thru a busy downtown area and hear "pull over, quick!". Less than 10 seconds later we were stopped on the side of the road, but it was too late. Every part of the back-passenger side was covered, including the window, door, seat, floor, and on the pax themselves. They also had a miniature poodle on their lap which no doubt would need more of a spa day than usual.
> 
> I was caught totally unprepared since it was around noon on a weekday. Less than an hour later I was at home furiously scrubbing the disgusting mess. Over the next two days the smell simply refused to die, which really sucked because I was hoping to cash in on the holiday and had to regularly stop to spray air freshener and clean more. I've decided that next time I need a cleanup kit at the ready to tackle it the second it fountains out.
> 
> ...


First and foremost find a gas station with a vacuum. Suck up what you can. The rest is up to you.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

56sav said:


> The other day it finally happened. I'm driving a pax thru a busy downtown area and hear "pull over, quick!". Less than 10 seconds later we were stopped on the side of the road, but it was too late. Every part of the back-passenger side was covered, including the window, door, seat, floor, and on the pax themselves. They also had a miniature poodle on their lap which no doubt would need more of a spa day than usual.
> 
> I was caught totally unprepared since it was around noon on a weekday. Less than an hour later I was at home furiously scrubbing the disgusting mess. Over the next two days the smell simply refused to die, which really sucked because I was hoping to cash in on the holiday and had to regularly stop to spray air freshener and clean more. I've decided that next time I need a cleanup kit at the ready to tackle it the second it fountains out.
> 
> ...


Did you have cloth seats?


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Should have set the poodle loose!


Stinker


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Poor pukie puppy. Pondering pungent preponderance.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ozone machine arrived. Nicely packaged and seems well constructed. $64 w/ free shipping. Will report if it helps with car.

I'd be happily surprised if it helps with vomit odors lingering. 
(sounds like a punk band's name "Lingering vomit)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

The Ozone machine rocks! $65 and it's now a must have!!!!

Did my smoke/guy smellin' room for about 20 mins. Smells like a hospital room now. Even the cat seems to like it. I double checked and Carol was impressed too! Non smoker, girl type person. High praise.


----------

